# Shark Week: More shark head banging



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone out there found that hitting a shark on the head discourages them when they are after your fish? It does not seem to work for me.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends how big they are, the smaller guys usually get the hint.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends on what you are hitting them with


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A good spear tip to the nose seems to do the trick 99% of the time. I have had one that I literally jabbed it in the nose and it continued to swim at me against me pushing against him with my spear tip firmly planted into his nose. He was hungry.

But all others usually leave me alone after a quick jab with the spear tip.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uplo...of-the-time-it-works-every-time-Anchorman.gif


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Haulin' Ash said:


> http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uplo...of-the-time-it-works-every-time-Anchorman.gif


Man Jeff, did you have to re-activate your account before you could post?
long time no see/read.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

most sharks around here actively eat sting rays, i doubt any shark over 6ft is going to be affected much by being poked in the face. i spear rays outside the first sand bar for bait and have had sharks swim by me, they never tried to take a ray but if they did i would probably just give it to them. 

also, most sharks do not like bubbles. a small co2 tank, like the ones for pellet guns, will scare them for a few minutes. they don't seem to mind regular breathing from a scuba tank though.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Granted, fighting off the tax collector in shallow water while free diving would suck so I can’t comment on what to do outside the first sandbar, you will just have to wing-it at that point, but *PLEASE* don’t give up the fish when you are offshore if you can help it. People have been doing this and it is likely why the sharks come out of nowhere as soon as they hear the bands go off.
Keep your fish in close or send it up with a lift bag. Get in close with your dive buddy and you can likely keep them away from you. Jabs to the nose are very effective. If you think about it; with your bc, tank and fins on, you are about 7 feet long, have a pretty wide girth and your blowing loud bubbles. If there are two of you that’s even more intimidating. 
The law of nature is “fight or flight” and you aren’t going to out run them. :whip:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel your pain Bro. I hit one on the head and nose 20+ times with little effect a couple of weeks ago during an accent + deco. Should have shot the fish up on a lift bag, but I was a bit tangled. Now where did I put that SharkShield? :detective:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't know about diving but when in a boat you can hit em in the top of the head with a slug and it settles right on down. Saves a lot on tackle too.


----------

